# Selling to stores



## Lukony (May 1, 2006)

I went through the whole postings of the thread and didn't see anything like this. Then again it is so late that I may be a bit dillusional (ya, it happens.) Anyways, has anyone tried breeding and then selling your mantids to reptile stores or any other places for cash or store credit? I was debating doing it instead of selling them over the net since I have no idea how to make a website. So, let me know if anyone has actually tried selling to a store.


----------



## Ian (May 1, 2006)

Yea, selling to stores is always good. Then the funny part comes when some mug turns up and actually pays the price for the mantis that they charge


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2006)

I've thought about it but there has been much discussion on how legal keeping exotic mantids actually is. You would probably be able to sell native species to a store but then again that is not what people want. This is for the US.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 1, 2006)

I only sell excess to my local store because they offer so little for them.

Why not jsut buidl a website, its not hard, you dont have to be all fancy pants and build it in php/jsp/asp or even get an online store. Have you seen Martin Frenchs website? Its terrible, but he still does well.


----------



## Peloquin (May 6, 2006)

I charge stores either the same or even a little bit more than I charge the gen. public and only really let them have bog standard species in any number. Perhaps a couple of bigger "better looking" species to grab peoples interest.

My mate who works there then gives people my number if they are interested and tells them I have more species. Seems to sell out quickly.

I've had quite a bit of trade from people he's passed my number on to. another thing he does is ring me if anyone's after a mantis and he has none in. He gives me what I want for it then double + VATs the price for the customer.


----------



## Lukony (May 6, 2006)

The only bad part is I don't know how to build a website or know of any free providers that have page makers.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 6, 2006)

&lt;!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"&gt;

&lt;html&gt;

&lt;head&gt;

&lt;title&gt;Untitled Document&lt;/title&gt;

&lt;meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"&gt;

&lt;/head&gt;

&lt;body&gt;

THIS IS THE FIRST PEICE OF VISIBLE TEXT ON MY WEBSITE.

&lt;/body&gt;

&lt;/html&gt;

Its simple, that or just get dreamweaver.


----------



## Lukony (May 6, 2006)

Are there websites that will run you through what you need to do?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 6, 2006)

Abouta million.

HTML is a really easy language to learn. If you dont want to bother, then use either dreamweaver or ms frontpage (you will have this if you have MS office) theyre both pretty powerful web design GUI's. (I prefer dreamweaver, but thats because its far more friendly for php.) Still, there is nothing wrong with frontpage, you can make some html stuff very quickly, with very little (if any) prior knowledge.


----------



## Lukony (May 7, 2006)

Are there even any free website hosts?


----------



## Yosei (May 7, 2006)

Have you tried www.freewebs.com yet?


----------



## Lukony (May 7, 2006)

http://www.freewebs.com/lukony/ Let me know what everyone thinks I should add to it or what should be changed. It is my first website so go easy.


----------



## Ian (May 7, 2006)

Woah, freewebs have go a little crazy on the ads! Back in the day.....it was add free.

Looks good though.


----------

